# Silent Scream (women's fiction)



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm putting the final edits in for Silent Scream and I'm looking for a few reviewers to give advanced copies to.  I can send either Word webpage filtered copies or PDFS.  The novel will be priced at 2.99.  If you are interested, please send me a personal message.  I've put the blurb for the novel below.

LOVE IS THE ONLY THING THAT CAN SAVE  YOU
Ten years ago, Gabriel Martin’s sister was brutally murdered.  He and his brother, Sam, have struggled to overcome the guilt, resulting in both of them taking dangerous jobs.   As a fireman, Gabriel's devoted his life to protecting others.  Yet no matter how many people he saves, he can’t resurrect Jessie.  The pain never leaves, keeping him from understanding his own goodness.  It’s only when he's the first responder to a brutal attack against Dr. Maddie Gilcrest that he realizes he can make a difference.  Still, there are ten year’s worth of pain and guilt Gabriel is sinking beneath.  Maddie struggles with her own fears. She can’t offer him absolution any more than he can change her past, but sometimes love is enough for salvation.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new book, Maria!

Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book! You may consider this the thread for it.  Be sure to let us know when it goes "live" on Amazon. . . .or wherever. 

Oh, and just a quick reminder of the rules ('cause, you know, if we put them in every thread, then we always know where to find them  ) We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Silent Scream is now out, and it was reviewed over at Smashwords.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Silent Scream.

“Oh, God!”  Maddie stomped on the brakes.  She wrenched the wheel to the left and swerved, but too late–the Lexus slid into a battered white truck.

Thankfully, the collision was mild; still, Maddie gripped her sides as an ache seized her muscles, and she sucked air.  Seconds later the pain abated as she eased open the door.  Stepping out, she wrapped her arms around her torso and scurried from the car to the truck.  Her hood had crumpled into the unyielding wall of the truck’s fender.  “I can’t believe I just did that,” she stammered, staring at the small dent in the primer-spotted truck and the crunched fender of her car.  “I am so sorry.”

“Are you, now?” a flat masculine voice replied as a tall, twenty-something guy stepped away from the driver’s side and walked to where Maddie stood.  She noticed first his crisp, white shirt and the moonlight glinting off the ring he wore.  She glanced at his face, taking in the hard line of his jaw as he gritted his teeth.  The same rigidity gripped his shoulders and the rest of his body, over six feet of it.  Frowning, Maddie sized him upas she did with a lot of the male patients she saw in the ER.  It was a habit anymore, considering how sometimes she had to move them in a hurry, and as she looked at this man, she knew he weighed at least 240, his broad shoulders revealed that much.  His boots snapped amid the gravel of the road as he ambled toward her.  His breath, seasoned with alcohol, sounded like he had been running. He was just a few feet away.

Maddie turned her attention to her surroundings as she realized just how isolated she was-a stretch of  road that hardly anyone drove during the day.  No cars.  No streetlights.  No cops.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy women's fiction, please give Silent Scream a try.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the book trailer for Silent Scream.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Silent Scream has its first review on Amazon.  It's a five-star.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Silent Scream.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like women's fiction, please give Silent Scream a try.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks great! I'm putting it on my list! How is it doing?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

WriterGurl1,

Thanks for putting it on your list.  Sales have been slow but pretty steady.  It was the first of my novels I released at the 2.99 price so I expected it would take longer for it to sell steadily.  It was also the first one that I received fan mail on after only being out three days.  A Smashwords reader bought it and loved it.  And I was definitely jazzed.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've recently put up a poll on my blog where you can vote for your favorite male characters from my books. You can check it out at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/. Have a great Monday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Silent Scream.  Have an awesome week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazon currently has Silent Scream on sale for 2.84.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am giving away two print copies of Silent Scream over at good reads. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/6034-silent-scream.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for an emotional story?  Why not give Silent Scream a try?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Silent Scream is still on sale for 2.84.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Silent Scream is still 2.84.  Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds great I will check it out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Victoria.  I hope you enjoy and I hope your Thanksgiving is wonderful.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like fiction written by Nicholas Sparks, give Silent Scream a sample.  You might enjoy it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Silent Scream.  Have a good one!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Silent Scream garnered its second review on Amazon, also five stars.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Silent Scream.  Have a good week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy emotional women's fiction, why not give Silent Scream a try?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of a different novel over at Goodreads.com. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Silent Scream.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy women's fiction like Nicholas Sparks, this might be a book for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Silent Scream.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Hello,

It took some effort to find this book. I didn't see it in your signature. It looks great. I write women's fiction also and it's nice to virtually meet an author in the same sub-genre. I just got a kindle so I downloaded sample and will try to get to it this weekend. I'm curious how things are going for you with the book? I can't believe how many you have out. You must write all the time!  In any case, I just wanted to drop in and say hello. Your thread title with women's fiction caught my attention. 

Have a great weekend!

Katherine Owen


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Katherine,

Thanks so much for downloading a sample, and I hope you enjoy it.  It's always nice to meet a fellow author.  I do write in several genres.  The one that sells best for me is young adult with women's fiction coming in at second.  No, I don't write all the time.  I just had a bunch of manuscripts stockpiled before I ever started self-publishing.  That does make things easier.


----------

